# go lookin for flounder?



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

anyone wanna go out and look for flounder around smc or lesner or hrbt? any reports lately? was thinking of fishing next week sometime


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

what's the water temp up that way? it seems like yall's flounder bite turns on a little earlier than ours for some reason.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I should have Fri-Sat. off, and mama is takin the crumb snatcher outta town to see gramma so I should be free. I'll give yah a ring, might need to 'car pool' with yah if your in the neighborhood. I think CBBT or HRBT would be the way to go if you want some flat ones.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ima hit hrbt or rudee tomorrow if anyone wants to meet up


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I've been trying to do Rudee again for awhile now, work and weather ain't allowin' it though.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*pups and blues*

are back in rudee saw a few tonight actually


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

we just got back and im exhausted will report tomorrow


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Looking forward to the report Neil...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> we just got back and im exhausted will report tomorrow


I'm waiting.....


----------

